# 1973 3.0s no idle



## hestrada (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey I've got a 1973 3.0s it's the m30 with twin 35/40 Inat zenith carbs and I have everything rebuilt but the PO removed the carbs before I bought it and now I do not no which wire goes to which component on the carb. If anyone knows or has pictures of their carbs please answer/ post pictures! Thanks again.


----------

